
The Guardian view on Huawei: the bigger story - valeg
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/06/the-guardian-view-on-huawei-the-bigger-story
======
baybal2
Very early in the morning here in Shenzhen.

Can say this, a bro from Huawei said that the talk is about Liu Changming, or,
talking precisely, his Children detained in China.

